# Whats you MIDDLE name?



## gizmo_gal (May 4, 2008)

My middle names "Ali" pronounced just like Muhammad Ali...Its a family name and everyone of my 10--*9*, sorry, I AM the 10th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-- siblings has it.

I haven't ever wanted it changed. I went through a phase where I wanted to ADD another name, but couldn't decide on less than 4 so my parents told me "No, you've alreay got 4 names, you dont need 7"

I honestly cant think of anything I'd want to replace it with, but all my old childhood friends say they hate their middle/first names so I was just curious as to how many people felt the same?


----------



## Narin (May 4, 2008)

I don't have a middle name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, I really don't have one. My first name is a combination of a first and middle name seperated by a hyphen and technically thats my first name. So basically I have "first-name lastname". In all legal documents such as birth certificates, driver's license, social security card, bank records, ect, no middle name. Though since how my name is, it could work both ways.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 4, 2008)

My middle name is James.  But in light of recent events, I will be going to my local courthouse tomorrow to legally change it to *p1ngpong*!  It is out of a deep sense of gratitude (and thanks for all the laughs he gave us all) that I do this.  Mom and Dad will be so proud!


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

Dilshod, it came from the Farsi name Dilshad which means happy heart.


----------



## Salamantis (May 5, 2008)

Michael. I want to remove it. It just really doesn't fit in with the rest of my name.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 5, 2008)

Canzi

It's my mom's last name.. I believe it has italian origin. No idea of what it means..


----------



## xcalibur (May 5, 2008)

liban
which means chewing gum in egyptian :S


----------



## wilddenim (May 5, 2008)

My middle name - Rose. 

Ugh. At least it wasn't Roseanna as originally planned!!!


----------



## moozxy (May 5, 2008)

I don't have an official middle name.
Once when I annoyed a friend he went to shout my name but randomly stuck a middle name in, and so I was given one by him.
"Yohan Joseph Song."
It has a nice ring to it, if you ask me


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 5, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I don't have an official middle name.
> Once when I annoyed a friend he went to shout my name but randomly stuck a middle name in, and so I was given one by him.
> "Yohan Joseph Song."
> It has a nice ring to it, if you ask me


Lol, what would we _EVER _do without friends?

EDIT: GAAAH!!! Why do I ALWAYS misspell/make typo's in my thread names?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 5, 2008)

Don't have one. I'm Korean, you see.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 5, 2008)

Ivan. Its really the only part of my name that sounds Russian.


----------



## MC DUI (May 5, 2008)

Mine is James, fairly happy with it. 

My wife wants to give our first child the middle name of Margaret. Personally I hate it as it sounds really old fashioned, but it was her nans name and she wants to do it out of respect... (Apologies in advance to all those Margarets out there!)


----------



## Mewgia (May 5, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Ivan. Its really the only part of my name that sounds Russian.


Your entire name sounds Russian it's just that Ivan is the only part of it that is stereotypically Russian...


anyway my middle name is Patrick.


----------



## lagman (May 5, 2008)

I don't have one, I'm always saying things like: "I'll use that as my middle name" but I don't think I'll ever legally do it XD.

Also:

*Danger
*J.


----------



## gillman (May 5, 2008)

Jenkins, sounds like a butler huh?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 5, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a guy playing WoW while eating chicken.


----------



## cupajoe (May 5, 2008)

James. I wish that weren't my middle name, because I know at least 4 other people that have James as their middle name. I would want my middle name to be alucard


----------



## Salamantis (May 5, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have Arabic ancestors?


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?  Interesting...  Why would Russians have Arabic name?  Are you from souther Russia or a Russo-Turkic nation like Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan and such?


----------



## Sephi (May 5, 2008)

My middle name is Joseph


----------



## Linkiboy (May 5, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dads side, far down the lineage, has a gypsy ancestor.


----------



## Mewgia (May 5, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> gillman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a kid at my school named Leroy Jenkins :|

There are a lot of black people at my school lol


----------



## mthrnite (May 5, 2008)

Louis

it's like... french and stuff

or something

edit: my name came very close to being Louis Henry, my mom however, protested. I love my mother.


----------



## Tommy Gunn (May 5, 2008)

Mine is Arthur. It was my grandpas name.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 5, 2008)

Anthony, after my grandpa and uncle who was named Anthony JR after his father my grandpa.


----------



## CrystalSweet (May 5, 2008)

sadly, i dont have a middle name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wish i had one though.
if i could, i might want it to be delilah.
although it would be weird,
because rehab delilah naseem does not work


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

Lee ...

I have an awesome hillbilly serial killer name ... Matthew Lee Sanders


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 5, 2008)

De Oliveira. Like ~5% of the Brazilian population has this middle name. Its common. My full name is Marcello De Oliveira Silva.


----------



## Narin (May 5, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Lee ...
> 
> I have an awesome hillbilly serial killer name ... Matthew Lee Sanders


Sweet...but please don't drag me out into the woods and kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least if you defile my body, wait until I'm totally dead.


----------



## DarkAura (May 5, 2008)

Middle name is 1337h4x0r!  But since I'm Chinese, my middle name is chinese.  And it means like family or something.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Middle name is 1337h4x0r!  But since I'm Chinese, my middle name is chinese.  And it means like family or something.



Is it _Kar_?


----------



## DarkAura (May 5, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.  Two words.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also it means like family health.  I think.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?? or ???? maybe?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 5, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't know which kind of middle name I'm supposed to write. Oh wait. It's not the same as a middle initial right? Coz uh...right. Whatever.

Middle name's Grace. O_O

(And yes, I'm female.)


----------



## iwakura (May 5, 2008)

Cal-Wei


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 5, 2008)

sean
its cool
Michael Sean *last*


----------



## Destructobot (May 5, 2008)

Edward. My porn name (middle name + the street you grew up on) is Eddie Hawthorne.


----------



## DarkAura (May 5, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First one is closer.  Guess DA's middle name!


----------



## thegame07 (May 5, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Anthony, after my grandpa and uncle who was named Anthony JR after his father my grandpa.




ditto


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Your midle name is Ditto! Awesome!


----------



## DarkAura (May 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Edward. My porn name (middle name + the street you grew up on) is Eddie Hawthorne.
> Lol for a second I thought you were a porn star.
> 
> 
> ...


Keep guessing mine bobby.  It's somewhat amusing.


----------



## thegame07 (May 5, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  yeah I didn't mean to quote,my middle names ditto! I would like to see someone have a middlename as cool as mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no,but really its anthony lol


----------



## Twiffles (May 5, 2008)

Lauren. Stfu kthxbai.


----------



## iffy525 (May 5, 2008)

Mine's Holcy.  I don't think that name is too common anymore...


----------



## callmebob (May 5, 2008)

Don´t remember what it used to be, but nowadays it´s "that guy". Normally whispered.

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Destructobot (May 5, 2008)

That guy?


----------



## callmebob (May 5, 2008)

"that guy" is the one that no women like because he´s a drunk.

At least according to AFN (the Armed Forces Network)

Thought maybe everyone knows it ´cause I haven´t been in the U.S. for over a decade now, and, well I don´t know the young peeps jargon anymoh!


----------



## Shinji (May 5, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Lauren. Stfu kthxbai.


Lauren, I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, mine is David, which is my fathers first name, and his middle name was Hurley, HIS dads (my grandpa) name.  My brothers' was Lee, which was our grandpas middle name.  And my son?  Matthew, which is his uncles first name.  I didnt want my son to be "Aiden Khris" as much as I like my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Side note: everyone should post their porn names too!
Mine would be...
David AloAlo.

Damn, doesnt work >_


----------



## fischju (May 5, 2008)

Danger


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 5, 2008)

Well mom wanted middle name as first, dad won. Thanks dad.

Ya see, my first name is pretty much assumed to be a girls name, whereas the middle name is no chance of confusion at all.

Thanks dad.

Now while I have gotten used to my first name, I often wonder what it would have been like to live with the other. People tend to be affected by their name.

I certainly wouldn't have gotten mail for Mrs. with the other name.
And people would never assume my credit card was my wife's.
And guys on chat programs would introduce themselves by asking about my damn panties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A couple of famous guys with my first name just quite doesn't do enough some days.

Thanks dad.


----------



## B-Blue (May 5, 2008)

Khalid, named after Khalid bin Al-Waleed
It's a very good name, I will never consider changing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xcalibur (May 5, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Khalid, named after Khalid bin Al-Waleed
> It's a very good name, I will never consider changing it
> 
> 
> ...




I never got that with the arab names... Everyone says *BIN* but its supposed to be *IBN*
Bin makes absolutely no sense to me.
Ibn means "son of..", bin means a place you put your rubbish in.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (May 5, 2008)

My middle name is "Barry", after my grandfather.


----------



## B-Blue (May 5, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's very complicated when you try to convert Arabic to English.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In Arabic. most of the time it's "bin". But "ibn" has it's own rules and you can't use it all the time.
Using weather "bin" or "ibn" depends on the last letter that were written before it (I don't know if said that right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Anyways, it's Khalid "bin" not khalid "ibn" here, because of the last letter in Khaled (d) or (?) in Arabic.


----------



## GizmoDuck (May 5, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Ya see, my first name is pretty much assumed to be a girls name, whereas the middle name is no chance of confusion at all.



Same here.  My name is generally accepted as a female name in today's society.  It is quite annoying to see "Ms." on letters sent to me from my university.  Hell, I won an essay contest a few years back and the on the trophy it addresses me as "Ms."  Argh.

Well anyways, my middle name is Kung, which I think is the first character of the Chinese word for "hard working".  I would rather have my middle name to be Kung Fu.  (Hmm...come to think of it my dad's middle name is Fu...)


----------



## callmebob (May 5, 2008)

-Rehabilitated Danger Jaywalker-

Me likes!


----------



## DjoeN (May 5, 2008)

Best i don't have middle names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, hell yeah i'm happy with that, so i didn't give middle names to my own kids


----------



## enigmaindex (May 5, 2008)

I dont have a middle name either, but everyone in my family does, including my other two brothers. I dont think im loved.


----------



## granville (May 5, 2008)

My middle name is my user name "Granville". It's also the name I go by. I was named after my grandfather. Here's the origin of it's meaning and where it came from:

The Importance of Being Granville

I didn't always like it, but it's me and I've grown rather proud of it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2008)

I would share mine but it is good for winning bar bets (people are unable to pass up 10 to 1 bets it seems) so I am not going to.

Suffice to say it is apparently a not unheard of American name with some form of Gaelic roots very similar to a common first name.


----------



## drizzt8886 (May 5, 2008)

Kyle, my parents even admitted that they got it from the movie "The Terminator". lucky me.


----------



## NeSchn (May 5, 2008)

Richard is my middle name, I don't know what I would want to change it to. But I would like to change it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2008)

My middle name is William. Don't like it that much ¬_¬
Would've preferred something like 'Matthew' or something =\


----------



## Jax (May 5, 2008)

I have 5 names!


----------



## Destructobot (May 5, 2008)

What are the middle three?


----------



## xcalibur (May 5, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see your point.
Is this a Saudi thing? Egyptians dont do that...


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... we used to do the Ibn thing in Uzbekistan long time ago until after a few hundred years, we started using Farsi names, we got rid of the Ibn and it's just your name and your father's name.  After Russian invasion, we also started using family names.  So my middle name was originally written as: "?????", and then we changed it into "??????", and then right now it is "Dilshod", pretty screwed up huh?


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 5, 2008)

The girls in my family get two first names, the boys just get one first and then the family name Ali A****-M*******


----------



## Jax (May 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> What are the middle three?



Well, the first two are mine, the next two are from my mother's side and the last is from my father's side.

I'm guessing that your middle names are like my second name, because they are not family related, so my "middle name" would be Filipe.

I hate it...


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (May 5, 2008)

Trevor named after the house my late father was born in, not the nicest middle name but I like its roots.  My son has carried on the tradition but he hates it.


----------



## B-Blue (May 5, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Xcalibur
No, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar, Oman, UAE, Yemen and Iraq all use the same thing.
Egyptians don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Westside
Yes, I read about that somewhere. And isn't "Dilshod" should be "Dilsh*a*d" with an *a* ?


----------



## Man18 (May 5, 2008)

David. I like the name.


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

@B-Blue
It is an a, but Uzbek is strange like that.  All the A are pronounced as O.  When we changed to Latin alphabet, we fixed our mistake.


----------



## Minox (May 5, 2008)

Johannes, it's ok I guess.


----------



## Lyuse (May 5, 2008)

Zouhair, I like it


----------



## ctkxtreme (May 6, 2008)

Lee. No idea why, I never really considered it part of my full name, but whatever.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 6, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Don't have one. I'm Korean, you see.



i have one but i'm korean 
my korean name is ?*?
so ? is my last name and ? is my middle name


----------



## WildWon (May 6, 2008)

My middle name is Gabriel.  Never really liked it when i was little.  I do dig it now (many many years later).


There IS a chick at work with a 2 or 3 year old son.  And yes... they actually gave him the middle name "Danger."
...yup, 100% true though i wish it wasn't.

...


----------



## Destructobot (May 6, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> There IS a chick at work with a 2 or 3 year old son.  And yes... they actually gave him the middle name "Danger."


Destructobot approves.

I still want to change my name to Max Power.


----------



## xalphax (May 6, 2008)

my middle name is dominic.


----------



## T-hug (May 6, 2008)

My middle name is Hugh.  You can probably work out my first name knowing this as they both make up my nick


----------



## Vater Unser (May 6, 2008)

Amedeo Antonio.

Yes, that's two middle names.


----------



## Deletable_Man (May 6, 2008)

Keith. Rather it be Baracus or Cole Trickle (yeah 2 middle names, yeah!) or Vargdenshjoot. Some faux dutch middle name. That would be sweeeeet.


----------

